

Some Dark Corners of C - wonjun
https://docs.google.com/a/hypejar.com/presentation/d/1h49gY3TSiayLMXYmRMaAEMl05FaJ-Z6jDOWOz3EsqqQ/preview#slide=id.p

======
ctdonath
"You need permission to access this item."

ETA: tried again, still getting it.

~~~
wonjun
It's working for me. Try again?

